# New release



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I would look into the Carter Honey or Honey-Do both excellent back tensions.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

The only back tension I have experience with is the Tru-Ball Sweet spot II. A lot of people shoot that stan very well.


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

whats size shootoff have you been shooting? I've been shooting a med. and I also want to get a carter honey but I'm not sure what size I need. i know the honey comes in L/S and the do and 2 only have one size. I was told that they are like a medium but they all have a L on them like the large. can someone help out?


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 5, 2013)

ttt


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I shoot a large Stan but it's too big. I'm going to try the honey now. Thanks guys!


----------



## zbhuntin (Nov 28, 2013)

I just purchased the Carter Honey 2 which has both the features of the Honey and Honey-Do. You can choose how you want to shoot the release. I am glad that they did a smooth finger bar instead of the finger slots that are in the other models, this release fits comfortably in any size hand. The release is super smooth as well and the safety is an awesome feature. I have to say it is my favorite release. I would highly recommend.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I use a Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage. Love it. Its pretty small and the handle tapers at the end so its super comfortable. Its also brass so it has a little heft to it.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Stanislawski 4 Finger back tension coming in. But The Honey-Do is really an amazing release.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

T.R.U. Ball Sweet spot is the way to go when I shoot back tension that is what I use! It has a safety built in!


----------



## michaelkronmann (Jun 5, 2011)

honey do or honey too


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sweet spot 2 here. Got mine for $65 used at a archery shop


----------



## deerkiler (Jan 5, 2014)

I would go with some type of brass back tension. From what I hear the brass helps because of the weight.
I have never shot a back tension. Ive always shot a thumb release.


----------

